# Home offered to tame male pigeon - mate needed for my small tame feral female!



## TheMcGoos (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,

We have a gorgeous 18 month old tame feral female pigeon called Betsy Bigoo whom we are keen to find a mate for. We adopted and raised her from small and she is tame due to the extra care she needed due to being very sick when we adopted her. She isn't however imprinted on us as she has been raised with our other pigeons - our adopted retired show homer and her mate. Our birds are house / aviary birds and are not 'flown'. 

She is very loving and tame and we are looking for similar qualities in a potential mate. We would ideally like to adopt a similarly tame rescue bird of around the same age to be her mate. 

We would be grateful to members of this forum for suitable recommendations or contacts for adopting a mate for our girl. We are located in London, UK, but could always travel to meet / view birds. 

Needless to say, any bird we adopt will be slowly introduced to our birds and monitored closely. We are happy to provide photos of Betsy Bigoo and our aviary and bird space should this be required. 

Many thanks,

Cat & Dave


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello Im on the London Surrey borders and have a unreleasable rescue which needs a home. It is a very friendly feral pigeon though dont know whether it is a cock or a hen. There will be others as I rescue on a regular basis. Would you be interested?

There is nothing wrong with the pigeon but it has a crossover beak and needs a deep dish to eat out of. It has to work a little bit harder to pick up.It is in good condition and use to being handled now


----------



## TheMcGoos (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi there PigeonQueen. Thanks for your kind offer. I have a few contacts now which I am following up via Pigeon and Dove Rescue in order to find a potential mate for our Betsy Bigoo. If these don't work out, then we would definately consider one of your rescue birds. I'll let you know how I get on.

Kind regards,

Cat


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

OK. Do contact me again in the future. Best wishes Jayne


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Are you still looking for male pigeon?


----------

